# Sansa Clip MP3 Player - Love it!!!



## Semper Fidelis

I've been meaning to rave about this little device for a while now.

Amazon.com: Sandisk Sansa Clip 8GB MP3 Player (Black): Electronics

I lost my second iPod Nano a few months ago and couldn't bring myself to paying an arm and a leg again for an MP3 player because I use it almost exclusively to listen to Podcasts while driving and working out.

I picked up an 8 GB Sansa Clip at Walmart for $50.

It has:

- 8 GB (obviously)
- MP3 Player
- Ability to organize as Podcasts and Audiobooks
- Voice recorder
- Built in clip

It even has a screen so you can see what you're playing (hint: better than a shuffle even though a tiny bit bigger).

One of the things I *really* love about this thing is that I can control the speed of playback. Why is that cool? Because, as I noted, I listen almost exclusively to podcasts about theology or sermons. Since I am listening to spoken content, I set playback to Fast and I can listen to things more quickly. A 30 min podcast takes about 23 minutes or so. It gives the playback a bit of a "chipmunk effect" but I like being able to cover more ground faster. I listen to R.C. Sproul, James White, Sinclair Ferguson and many others like this.

Anyhow, if you're looking for a great little, feature rich MP3 player at a great price, check this baby out.

To use it with iTunes, I set the device to MSC mode (by default the player is set to MTP mode. When you are in MSC mode, the device acts like a flash device that you can add folders to etc. You can drag MP3's into the Podcasts or Audiobooks folders using Explorer. I use a synchonization program that synchs my iTunes podcast folder to the podcast folder of my player.


----------



## Whitefield

Has an FM Radio too .. that was a plus for me (I have the 2GB version from a couple of years ago).


----------



## OPC'n

I want a touch ipod!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Whitefield said:


> Has an FM Radio too .. that was a plus for me (I have the 2GB version from a couple of years ago).



I forgot to mention that feature.


----------



## Skyler

It has a screen? I might consider it then. Right now I'm using my cell phone, which works, but it's pretty basic.


----------



## Berean

I have 2 of the 2GB models that look like yours. I use one for sermons and one for music. Works great on the treadmill (or hamster wheel). 

Best Buy also sells them.


----------



## he beholds

I have a 4 GB one. I like it, but I have not been able to figure out how to put sermons in their own folders (which is pretty much all I use it for, so I have to scroll through every single sermon that's in no order to find the one I'm on next). Maybe I'll have to try that MSC mode thing. Where do I change it to that? How?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I have the Sansa 4GB Fuze and I love it.


----------



## DMcFadden

WowthatfeatureregardingspeedinguptheplaybacksoundsreallycoolIhaveoftenwishedtobeabletosaveevenmoretimeasIlistentotheologicallectures.


----------



## Whitefield

DMcFadden said:


> WowthatfeatureregardingspeedinguptheplaybacksoundsreallycoolIhaveoftenwishedtobeabletosaveevenmoretimeasIlistentotheologicallectures.



that's hard to do without instinctively hitting the space bar .. huh?


----------



## toddpedlar

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I have the Sansa 4GB Fuze and I love it.



That's what I've got. The thing I didn't like about the clips was the screen seemed to be too small to be much help - and the 4GB Fuze wasn't much more expensive than the 8GB clip, so I grabbed it. Was very nice to use flying to Italy a couple months back - 8 hours of music & sermons each way without a hitch and without a charge. The screen feature of the Fuze is really quite nice and is what sold me on it vs. the cheaper clip. Radio's a good addition also, and I have found the sound production to be more than adequate.


----------



## toddpedlar

DMcFadden said:


> WowthatfeatureregardingspeedinguptheplaybacksoundsreallycoolIhaveoftenwishedtobeabletosaveevenmoretimeasIlistentotheologicallectures.



Y o u c a n a l s o m a k e s l o w p e o p l e s o u n d e v e n s l o w e r ! ! !


----------



## Skyler

Do either the Fuze or the Clip have extensible memory? i.e. with micro/SD cards?


----------



## toddpedlar

Skyler said:


> Do either the Fuze or the Clip have extensible memory? i.e. with micro/SD cards?



Don't know about the Clip, but the Fuze does have a microSD card slot. Haven't tried sticking my camera card in there though to check it out.

It's also got a microphone which picks up pretty nicely... I also don't know if the clip has that.


----------



## Skyler

toddpedlar said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do either the Fuze or the Clip have extensible memory? i.e. with micro/SD cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about the Clip, but the Fuze does have a microSD card slot. Haven't tried sticking my camera card in there though to check it out.
> 
> It's also got a microphone which picks up pretty nicely... I also don't know if the clip has that.
Click to expand...


Sweet. I might just save up for a Fuze then.


----------



## D. Paul

"I set playback to Fast and I can listen to things more quickly."

Rich, how does that work? I have a 2G

And just to be fair

"Y o u c a n a l s o m a k e s l o w p e o p l e s o u n d e v e n s l o w e r ! ! !"

Todd how do you do that?


----------



## toddpedlar

D. Paul said:


> "I set playback to Fast and I can listen to things more quickly."
> 
> Rich, how does that work? I have a 2G
> 
> And just to be fair
> 
> "Y o u c a n a l s o m a k e s l o w p e o p l e s o u n d e v e n s l o w e r ! ! !"
> 
> Todd how do you do that?



You mean the text? Double space between each character. 

The function? Under the settings menu for podcasts on the Fuze, you can choose speeds.


----------



## D. Paul

toddpedlar said:


> You mean the text? Double space between each character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...in my best Three Stooges voice...
> 
> Why I oughta...
> 
> But the Fuze is different than the Clip. Still wonderin'. I've looked but maybe mine has no such feature.
Click to expand...


----------



## PresbyDane

TranZ4MR said:


> I want a touch ipod!



How about just getting a Iphone


----------



## Scottish Lass

Re4mdant said:


> TranZ4MR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a touch ipod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about just getting a Iphone
Click to expand...


Contracts here are long and brutally expensive if you break them. If you're not with AT&T, I don't think you can do an Iphone. 

I considered a Touch (still am) for checking email, etc. on the fly without needing a laptop. It skips the data fees, but you can't create Word documents (which would be handy) or use Flash media (lots of sites do). So I'm looking at a handheld made by HP, but it's expensive.


----------



## PresbyDane

Sounds much like the deal we have here


----------



## Der Pilger

I bought the Clip several months ago and like it a lot. My only complaint about it--and this is really about most MP3 players nowadays--is that it has a built-in battery that is not replaceable. I don't care for such marketing tricks, if you ask me. I don't like being forced to purchase an entirely new player if the battery runs out. I'd much rather have the option of replacing the battery myself.

Then again, the replacement battery itself might end up costing more than the original unit price!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Der Pilger said:


> Then again, the replacement battery itself might end up costing more than the original unit price!



That would be a real feature! You can replace the battery on nearly anything these days:

Battery replacement - Sansa Clip - Welcome to SanDisk's Sansa Community


----------



## asc

I got a Clip last year and have really enjoyed it too.

Cons: the back clip is always falling off on mine. and the entire thing is so small, i'm always losing it

Pros: even if i lose it, it's really cheap to replace (its even cheaper with less memory). I love having a small screen to navigate (compared to other really small mp3). the radio is really useful. Sound quality is great!


----------

